# The ULIMATE SHOWDOWN. You must choose, dogs or cats?



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Dogs get my vote- rarely do you see a cat come to "save the day". Lassie, Rin Tin Tin, Old Yellar; these are just a few of the more famous ones. Guide dogs, guard dogs, bomb sniffing dogs, military and police dogs. Even a small dog will warn one of an intruder- a cat will just watch impassively as you get wheeled out in a body bag.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I like both. But I chose dogs just so I could show it by evening the score.


----------



## Kill Devil Hill (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like I broke the tie.

When something happens to a dog as a result of his own stupidity, I feel so unbelievably bad and want to hug him. When something happens to a cat as a result of his own stupidity, I laugh and video tape him.

Voted for cats. Their entertainment value puts them through the roof.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I had to choose cat. It's an INFP thing I guess....

edit: Agh the picture's too small and I can't remove it because I'm a n00b.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I like both but have a slight preference for dogs. A Savannah cat would be cool though. Would probably need a lot more roaming room than my house provides, they're rather large.


----------



## neocultures (Jun 14, 2013)

Cats!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If you actually are lazy, I don't think a dog is good for you. They really are pretty needy and active. I had an aunt and uncle who went on vacation for a week and they came back and their dogs had pissed on their stovetop. 
Cats are not always cold even though that's the stereotype, but it's like dogs are extroverts and cats are introverts. They're less active and more self focused and insulated, but it doesn't mean they don't like you or that all you are is a food dispenser. They're just friendly on their own terms and show it in their own ways rather than jumping all over you. And I think it's interesting how 'dog people' tend to relate more to dogs in a loose way. More external warmth, more willing to adhere to external ideals of friendliness, perhaps even more externally focused. But being the opposite doesn't mean a person doesn't give a shit. It could mean they're cold, but it's nothing you can draw immediately


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, I see cats as snipers and dogs as berserkers
Cats= focused, quiet, patient, precise, keenly observant, internal
Dogs=strong, fierce, primal, fighter, focused on the moment and on exerting all available force within that moment, external


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i and get stone with a cat but dog only get me nervous.
sry.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Cats, by a longshot.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

Dogs, obviously! Preferably big ones


----------



## Kelpie (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog, but I'd rather have a snake.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

While I like both, I must say I prefer cats. Less maintenance, not as noisy, and they're like tiny, fuzzy, occasionally clumsy ninjas.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

CATS!!! Forever! :kitteh:

Cats are independent, cute, and low-maintenance. Dogs are noisy, needy, and stinky - needs to be taken care of all the time. I'm too lazy for that man.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill Devil Hill said:


> Looks like I broke the tie.
> 
> When something happens to a dog as a result of his own stupidity, I feel so unbelievably bad and want to hug him. When something happens to a cat as a result of his own stupidity, I laugh and video tape him.
> 
> Voted for cats. Their entertainment value puts them through the roof.


Yeah, it's their cuteness and entertainment value that I like about them, especially if they are dumb, that adds more to their entertainment value. :kitteh::laughing:



lycanized said:


> If you actually are lazy, I don't think a dog is good for you. They really are pretty needy and active. I had an aunt and uncle who went on vacation for a week and they came back and their dogs had pissed on their stovetop.
> *Cats are not always cold even though that's the stereotype, *but it's like dogs are extroverts and cats are introverts. They're less active and more self focused and insulated, but it doesn't mean they don't like you or that all you are is a food dispenser. They're just friendly on their own terms and show it in their own ways rather than jumping all over you. And I think it's interesting how 'dog people' tend to relate more to dogs in a loose way. More external warmth, more willing to adhere to external ideals of friendliness, perhaps even more externally focused. But being the opposite doesn't mean a person doesn't give a shit. It could mean they're cold, but it's nothing you can draw immediately


+10 points! Agreed on all you said. I never knew cats also have stereotypes haha! :laughing::kitteh: 

On the outside they don't seem so friendly and all they want from you is your food. But they too, are caring, warm and affectionate, and could be cuddly too once you earn their trust. They're just not showy unlike dogs. That's what I don't like about dogs, too needy, touchy-feely (I'm not a touchy-feely person), needs to be taken care of all the time, and they stink if you don't shower them. I'm lazy and I don't have time to take an effort to take care of something.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

I like dogs. I love cats. :happy:



Quantum Knight said:


> While I like both, I must say I prefer cats. Less maintenance, not as noisy, and they're like *tiny, fuzzy, occasionally clumsy ninjas.*


LOL too true, :kitteh: = :ninja:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Dogs. They are actually capable of connecting with a human. They were evolved to do so.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not even a cat person but if I had to choose I would choose cat b/c they don't stink up the place quite as much. I would prefer dogs if they weren't such filthy animals!


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Way prefer the awesomeness that is dog. This is a rat race, so we can't we be too careful around cats.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Dogs! Because domestic cats are the reason why almost 50% of France and a huge portion of other nations populace are infected with Toxoplasmosis; A brain parasite that actually alters your behavior! If cats disappeared we would go back to our normal selves.... after a decade or two! 

According to research, women get more social and men more antisocial from it.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Kaisikudo said:


> I don't quite follow your logic. I'm an NF type who voted for dogs. Is there some connection I'm unaware of?
> 
> I must admit, in my experience I've found male cats to be very sociable and cuddly, whilst female cats tend to be less trusting and generally dislike being petted, stroked and whatnot. However, dogs of both genders have warmed to me quickly, so that's why I chose to vote for them. Although, I've never actually had a pet in my entire life, so all of this is purely speculative xD


I speculate there are a lot more NF "cat over dog" people than there are of any other type. It's speculation, but seems to be the trend.


----------



## Goddess (Jul 21, 2013)

*Meowww!*


----------



## purrmonsterr (Jul 21, 2013)

brianbsmiley said:


> Wow you are allergic and still have a cat? Do you take medicine to calm down the allergies because I would not be able to handle that lol.
> 
> Okay, so trained cats can be nice haha. I guess it is the same as dogs. Train any animal and they will be more friendly.
> 
> I did take a little stray kitten home once from church...it was just so cute and alone I couldn't leave it! And I was sure one of my cat loving friends would take it in.


I had many animals as a child, most of which I was allergic to in some way so I guess I got used to it. It was worse when I first got her but the allergies actually calmed down after a few weeks.

I didn't train my cat but some animals need it more than others.

My SO wants to get a dog badly but I'm trying to talk him out of it. Maybe I can convince him to get one of those basically-a-cat type of dogs. You know, the little fluffy ones that don't bark or do much.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

purrmonsterr said:


> I had many animals as a child, most of which I was allergic to in some way so I guess I got used to it. It was worse when I first got her but the allergies actually calmed down after a few weeks.
> 
> I didn't train my cat but some animals need it more than others.
> 
> My SO wants to get a dog badly but I'm trying to talk him out of it. Maybe I can convince him to get one of those basically-a-cat type of dogs. You know, the little fluffy ones that don't bark or do much.


Oh I see. Yeah there are some dogs that look like cats because of how small and fluffy they are, like this one haha.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Kaisikudo said:


> I don't quite follow your logic. I'm an NF type who voted for dogs. Is there some connection I'm unaware of?
> 
> I must admit, in my experience I've found male cats to be very sociable and cuddly, whilst female cats tend to be less trusting and generally dislike being petted, stroked and whatnot. However, dogs of both genders have warmed to me quickly, so that's why I chose to vote for them. Although, I've never actually had a pet in my entire life, so all of this is purely speculative xD


Given that dogs are more universally warm and expressive, I'd think they'd be more to the NF's liking than a cat


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

I choose dogs. I'm so allergic to cats I can't even breathe if I'm near one for more than a few minutes. They actually make me really sick. Dogs are more fun anyway, in my opinion.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraphicallyAlex (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I almost voted for dogs! Phew...


----------

